# The Weird, Strange, Crazy News & Stuff Thread!



## Dukey (10 July 2008)

Just thought it might be fun to have a thread of all the strange stuff ASFers come across trolling the web...

here's one to kick off....



> *Woman kills husband with folding couch*
> 
> By Denis Pinchuk
> ST PETERSBURG (Reuters) - A Russian woman in St Petersburg killed her drunk husband with a folding couch, Russian media reported on Wednesday.
> ...



Story continues here : http://www.reuters.com/article/oddl...0080709?feedType=RSS&feedName=oddlyEnoughNews

... The poor guy ... goes out for a vodka and gets squished in his bed!!!   But at least his rele's will remember the uncle who found the weirdest way to croak!!!!

-------------------
PS I think Joe would want me to remind folks NOT to post complete articles due to copyright issues etc.....
I'm not sure how strictly that applies to syndicated news sites etc.???  anyone???


----------



## stockGURU (4 March 2009)

> *Woman has 911 meltdown over McNuggets*
> *Fla. police say she called emergency number 3 times after store runs out*
> 
> updated 9:19 p.m. ET March 3, 2009
> ...




http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29498350/from/ET/?gt1=43001


----------



## Glen48 (4 March 2009)

Anchor woman on Letterman told of a weather forecaster who told of 6-8" of Snow which turned out to be a dud the next night the Woman asked the weather man where is the 6 to 8 " you promised me last night.


----------



## spooly74 (6 March 2009)

No Officer, we've only been fishing ......

*2,000 HP Outboard Inflatable * 

This thing belts across the English channel 3 times 
per week and was just a blur on the radar of the 
British Coast Guard. 

They were so astonished by the speed of the 
unknown craft, they brought in a special high 
speed helicopter to chase it. 

No prizes for guessing what was on board.


----------



## Boggo (6 March 2009)

March 05, 2009 01:30pm

A 28-year-old man has died after swallowing an entire bottle of Viagra to keep him going for a 12-hour orgy with two women.
The women had bet mechanic Sergey Tuganov $6,000 that he wouldn’t be able to satisfy them both non-stop for the half-day sex marathon.

But minutes after winning the wager, the randy 28-year-old dropped dead with a heart attack, revealed Moscow police.

One of the women, named only as Alina, said: “We called emergency services but it was too late, there was nothing they could do.”


----------



## josh_in_a_box (8 March 2009)

Boggo said:


> March 05, 2009 01:30pm
> 
> A 28-year-old man has died after swallowing an entire bottle of Viagra to keep him going for a 12-hour orgy with two women.
> The women had bet mechanic Sergey Tuganov $6,000 that he wouldn’t be able to satisfy them both non-stop for the half-day sex marathon.
> ...




haha now thats a good way to die!


----------



## Boggo (8 March 2009)

josh_in_a_box said:


> haha now thats a good way to die!




I wonder if they got the lid on the coffin closed


----------



## Solly (25 May 2009)

*"I lost 18st.. and my virginity"*

WEIGHING a massive 30 stone, Steve Fisher stumbled in his front door near to collapse.
A wave of depression crashed over him as he saw his bloated body in a mirror.

His size had brought his social life to a standstill, and at 25 he had never slept with a girl.


The Sun is there;

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/real_life/2444527/Steve-Fisher-loses-18st-and-his-virginity.html


----------



## Solly (25 May 2009)

*"A  THIRD of women would rather go hungry than miss out on a stylish haircut"*


OK! 

http://www.ok.co.uk/worldinaction/view/10577/Women-choose-the-chop-over-


----------



## Solly (25 May 2009)

*"Boozetown where it's always happy hour !"*

“Mel loved to drink,” says Emma Halverson, Mel’s cousin and heir. “He started pretty young, I guess. He didn’t have much parental supervision.”


"BoozeTown would begin as a vacation resort comprised almost entirely of bars. Not just any bars, but theme bars promising a wide array of experiences. Among others, there was to be a Old West saloon, a medieval pub, a Casablanca-style night club, an art-deco speakeasy, a Cuban-style dance hall, a pirate den and even a jungle bar where monkeys would roam free."



http://www.drunkard.com/issues/55/55-boozetown.html


----------



## Solly (25 May 2009)

*Time to get rid of the tramp stamps, ar_se antlers, slag tags & gansta neck tats.*

As the job market tightens, people are now erasing past indiscretions.

http://www.nypost.com/seven/05242009/news/regionalnews/detatched_attitude_170771.htm


----------



## metric (25 May 2009)

well, you did ask for it....!! comes under the 'crazy...and stuff' section....




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by stewart edwards
> 
> 
> I would imagine that your posts have you flagged as a potential terrorist by some security agencies. Why because you do seem to me to be inciting terror. Surely that is a tool of darkness??







> Luciferhorus
> I am well known to the intelligence services. I ran as an independent Communist parliamentary candidate in the Brixton / Lambeth area in 2001; that is where the Intelligence services H.Q. is. I blanketed the area around their H.Q on the South bank with 1000's of posters accusing them of state terrorism, narco-terrorism, etc; all the usual Communist propaganda; they would have to be blind not to notice me and my millions of Usenet and discussion posts on their favorite forums with their favorite Echelon keywords.
> 
> I have been on the Internet almost since it began and have littered the sky with propaganda to all peoples and nations, exposing them for years.
> ...


----------



## bowman (4 June 2009)

Rooby Rooby roo!!!

http://www.triplem.com.au/sydney/funny/photos/photo-bombing


----------



## overit (4 June 2009)

I love this pic. Apparently it is real.







Goose photographed flying upside down



> A photographer has taken a picture of a greylag goose, as the bird was flying upside down....
> 
> Mr MacFarlane was simply photographing geese buffeted by strong winds at Strumpshaw in Norfolk and did not expect to capture a moment of contortionism.
> 
> ...


----------



## jono1887 (4 June 2009)

spooly74 said:


> No Officer, we've only been fishing ......
> 
> *2,000 HP Outboard Inflatable *
> 
> ...




I wouldn't mind having one of these... but it obviously wasnt fast enough, maybe a few more horse power


----------



## ColB (4 June 2009)

One for you Nunsa


----------



## Solly (16 June 2009)

Taliban fighters beat musicians, shaved their heads and left them tied to trees overnight because they performed at an Afghan wedding....

Making them swear never ever to sing "You've Lost That Loving Feeling" again at future gigs... Adam Sandler unavailable for comment.

Read about it here;

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090615/od_nm/us_musicians


----------



## xyzedarteerf (24 June 2009)

Real Life Unbreakable Boy.

Surveillance video captured the scene as an out-of-control car knocked down a four-year-old boy. He walked away unscathed. (June 23)


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 June 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> Real Life Unbreakable Boy.
> 
> Surveillance video captured the scene as an out-of-control car knocked down a four-year-old boy. He walked away unscathed. (June 23)




Muhumamet is one tough little kid.


----------



## Solly (14 July 2009)

*Man kidnapped, force-fed beer*

A possible case of mistaken identity got a man kidnapped, force-fed beer and dumped on the side of the road, police said.

A passer-by found the man walking across Legacy Highway near Centerville about 9 a.m. Saturday. His hands were tied with hanger wire. He said he'd been kidnapped three hours earlier, said Salt Lake Police Sgt. Dennis McGowan.

The rest of this sordid tale is here.........

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/705316665/Man-kidnapped-force-fed-beer.html


----------



## johnnyg (15 July 2009)

This happened last night, and seems to be to strange to be a coincidence. But what else could it be?

On Monday night after I finished on the net, I went to bed, my g/f is currently reading the twilight series and asked me to remember what page she was up to (page # 276).

Last night, I done the same thing, finished online, and went to bed. Now my g/f has been sick so yesterday she stayed home and finished off the previous book she was reading (book 3) and started on book 4. When I went to bed, again she asked me to remember what page she was up to (she was in bed reading) and strangely enough it was page # 276 again.


----------



## Solly (27 July 2009)

With a headline like this, I just had to post it;

*"Spanky Spangler crashes at Evel Knievel Days,....taken to hospital"*

Spangler, attempting to jump a distance of 200 feet with his car on fire smashed into a dirt ramp and burst into flames.

This has it all ..... American Dare Devil, dirt ramp, flames, crash, RAW footage, gurney, EMS, paramedics and a concerned crowd of onlookers...

Only in the good old US of A ...?

Cheers to you Spanky Spangler :blaah:


http://www.montanasnewsstation.com/Global/story.asp?S=10791150&nav=menu227_3


----------



## Solly (28 July 2009)

*Smart cars get Dutch dunking*

SMART car owners have been left Smarting over a new craze — for chucking their motors into canals.

The Sun is there;

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/2556548/Dutch-vandals-chuck-tiny-Smart-cars-in-Amsterdam-canals.html


Police advise a stately gentlemen driving a Bentley Azure may be considered a suspect.....


----------



## jono1887 (28 July 2009)

Solly said:


> *Smart cars get Dutch dunking*
> 
> SMART car owners have been left Smarting over a new craze ”” for chucking their motors into canals.
> 
> ...




You might want to start chaining them to poles or unmovable objects like bikes! :


----------



## dan-o (31 July 2009)

*News story you my have missed*

This cracked me up, i ain't laughed that much in ages...

*Man charged with having sex with horse
*
AAP July 30, 2009, 7:15 am 

A South Carolina man has been arrested for having sex with a horse after police say the animal's owner caught him on a surveillance camera.
Police say this isn't the first time 50-year-old Rodell Vereen has been charged; last year he pleaded guilty to having sex with the same horse and was placed on the state's sex offender list.

Police arrested Vereen on Monday, when he returned to the stable 32 kilometres northeast of Myrtle Beach where owner Barbara Kenley says a camera caught him having sex with her horse earlier this month. This time she was waiting for him with a shotgun and says she thought about shooting him but didn't want to go to prison.

Vereen is in jail. His brother says he has mental problems and may not have been taking his medicine.


----------



## springhill (31 July 2009)

*Re: News story you my have missed*



dan-o said:


> This cracked me up, i ain't laughed that much in ages...
> 
> *Man charged with having sex with horse
> *
> ...




Maybe the horse was alot better looking (and possibly weighed alot less) than the gals in good ol' Sth Carolina.... tough times out there in the dating world


----------



## Buddy (31 July 2009)

It must be lurrve.


----------



## jono1887 (31 July 2009)

*Re: News story you my have missed*



dan-o said:


> This cracked me up, i ain't laughed that much in ages...
> 
> *Man charged with having sex with horse
> *
> ...




i wonder what the horse was thinking...


----------



## nunthewiser (9 August 2009)

anyone from here ?........watchout there on the case!


----------



## jono1887 (14 August 2009)

Hahaha... they're gonna do DNA testing!! LOL


----------



## Solly (19 August 2009)

*Stig's identity voted as Biggest Mystery of the Century*





Full Story here;
http://www.autoblog.com/2009/08/17/stigs-identity-voted-as-biggest-mystery-of-the-century/


----------



## GumbyLearner (22 August 2009)




----------



## Solly (22 August 2009)

*Three cops, an Armalite rifle, and a hot waitress named Bambi.*

What possibly could go wrong? 

The Smoking Gun is there;

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2009/0820091twinpeaks1.html


----------



## Solly (23 August 2009)

*Cart entry for bard theft accused*

A man accused of stealing a Shakespeare folio valued at £3m arrived for a court appearance in a horse drawn carriage.
Raymond Scott, 52, of Wingate, County Durham, was dressed in Highland tartan and was accompanied by a bagpipe player at Durham Crown Court on Friday.

More here...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/wear/8215057.stm


----------



## overit (24 August 2009)

Classic!


----------



## Buddy (24 August 2009)

overit said:


> Classic!




Man giving girlfriend lift home on bike?


----------



## Solly (26 August 2009)

*Cops: Man, apparently drunk, entered wrong house -- and bed*

As officers climbed the stairs to the second floor they spotted a pair of jeans, undershorts, a t-shirt and a set of keys along the route. The clothes smelled of alcohol and urine, police said.  ...

http://www.connpost.com/ci_13198771


----------



## donteventryit (27 August 2009)

*Loch Ness Monster "spotted" from satellite*

Claims that a blurry object in a satellite photo is the mythical Loch Ness Monster have sparked a flurry of interest among enthusiasts.

The Google Earth object was located at co-ordinates Latitude 57 °12'52.13"N, Longitude 4 °34'14.16"W.

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/854920/loch-ness-monster-spotted-from-satellite


----------



## Solly (27 August 2009)

*Fake erection causes havoc in Beecroft.*

http://www.smh.com.au/national/200-fined-after-fake-sign-erected-police-20090827-f04q.html


----------



## Solly (27 August 2009)

*Pastor texts wife while testing limits of 6th Commandment, gets unexpected back up while getting wifes back up.*

http://bit.ly/11tIg2


----------



## overit (28 August 2009)

Porno sweets!  



> Father's fury over children's 'pornographic' sweet wrappers
> 
> By Sara Nelson
> Last updated at 11:30 AM on 27th August 2009
> ...


----------



## Solly (28 August 2009)

*Bank employee undergoing sex change objects to genderless toilet*

A bank worker assigned a genderless toilet by his employer HSBC after he started dressing as a woman in the first stage of a sex change has logged a complaint against the banking giant............WTF ?

Oh I see he is a 55-year-old senior IT manager, that makes sense now:

Not sure if it's spin dry or drip dry, more here

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/283012,bank-employee-undergoing-sex-change-objects-to-genderless-toilet.html


----------



## Solly (28 August 2009)

*Don't forget National GoTopless Day*

_GoTopless_ was founded by the Raelian Movement - 
a UFO religion started by a French motoring journalist.

Now it makes sense, I thought I smelt a rat.
Now where's my Du Guesclin, bread stick, Pinot noir and vÃ©lomoteur for a short trip to the countryside of Languedoc.

Caution gallery contains images of manboobs and men wearing bras.

http://www.news.com.au/gallery/0,23607,5059946-5007150,00.html


----------



## Solly (30 August 2009)

*Wife catches husband licking woman's face in club*

I'm sure there's a lesson in this story, just not exactly sure what it is...

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/articles/woman-20092-went-fort.html


----------



## Solly (30 August 2009)

*Man saddled with drink-riding conviction*

_It is alleged the man had earlier tried to take the horse into a pub._

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/08/29/2670472.htm

(if this story was about an old shuttle bus driver from Upper Kandanga, I'm sure I'd know the party involved)


----------



## Solly (2 September 2009)

*Mad Max fan moves from Yorkshire to the Outback*

A British man’s 27-year obsession with the post-apocalyptic biker movie Mad Max has led to him moving his family from Yorkshire to a tiny town in the middle of the Australian Outback.

_When you've got to do it, I suppose you've just got to do it.
Some days I know how he feels..._

http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/film/article6816709.ece


----------



## overit (2 September 2009)

> Doctors shocked by teen's blood tears
> 
> An American teenager has baffled doctors by crying tears of blood.
> 
> ...


----------



## Calliope (2 September 2009)

I cried tears of blood this morning when the market opened. No one thought it unusual.

"That right there broke my heart."


----------



## jono1887 (2 September 2009)

overit said:


> Porno sweets!




That guy's just got a dirty mind 



Calliope said:


> I cried tears of blood this morning when the market opened. No one thought it unusual.
> 
> "That right there broke my heart."




lol


----------



## Solly (3 September 2009)

*We are all mutants say scientists*

Each of us has at least 100 new mutations in our DNA, according to research published in the journal Current Biology.

_This could explain the obtuse behavioural characterists in my circle... _

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8227442.stm


----------



## Solly (3 September 2009)

*Naked neighbour ‘put me off men’*

The victim of garden pervert Paul Darlow – who told a court he had put her off men and sausages for life – has told how she still suffers flashbacks.

_Caution story contains pic that may offend but has nothing to do with nudity...:_

http://www.getreading.co.uk/news/s/2056515_naked_neighbour_put_me_off_men


----------



## Solly (3 September 2009)

*Motorcycles, sheep, dentures, underwear and belts, left behind in hotel rooms.*

_Possibility that this may have been connected to a previous Storm Christmas party, desperately seeking gg for further comment and clarification. _

http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/article-5534-motorcycles-sheep-dentures-and-phone-chargers/


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 September 2009)

New Japanese PM's missus went to Venus in a U.F.O and met Tom Cruise in a past life.

*Japan's new First Lady Miyuki Hatoyama: 'I went to Venus in a UFO'*

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/asia/article6819688.ece

She would regarded as bit of a fruitcake anywhere in the world – in Japan’s staid political culture, she is unique.


----------



## jono1887 (3 September 2009)

Solly said:


> *Motorcycles, sheep, dentures, underwear and belts, left behind in hotel rooms.*
> 
> _Possibility that this may have been connected to a previous Storm Christmas party, desperately seeking gg for further comment and clarification. _
> 
> http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/article-5534-motorcycles-sheep-dentures-and-phone-chargers/




The survey also revealed that a surprising amount of adult toys were left in Australia’s hotel rooms. “That makes it quite awkward for guests to reclaim their property,” said LastMinute.com’s Mia Carter.


----------



## overit (3 September 2009)

Tell me you have never thought about building your own sub? 













> Tao Xiangli gets out of his homemade submarine after operating it in a lake on the outskirts of Beijing September 3, 2009. Amateur inventor Tao, 34,  made a fully functional submarine, which has a periscope, depth control tanks, electric motors, manometer, and two propellers, from old oil barrels and tools which he bought at a second-hand market. He took 2 years to invent and test the submarine which costs 30,000 yuan ($4,385). REUTERS/Christina Hu (CHINA SOCIETY)


----------



## cuttlefish (3 September 2009)

haha - that sub is way cool.


----------



## Solly (5 September 2009)

*Financial adviser Barry R. Stokes, who has pleaded guilty to stealing $19 million from victims’ retirement plans, spent part of his time in jail making voodoo dolls of financial victims and sticking pins in them to ward off their damaging testimony, according to evidence presented this morning in a federal court hearing.*


http://tennessean.com/article/20090903/BUSINESS/90903027/Barry+Stokes+turned+to+voodoo+dolls+to+ward+off+victims’+tales+of+fraud

_I'm going to keep an eye out to see if there's anybody we know locally that starts selling these dolls at the  suburban markets.._


----------



## knocker (5 September 2009)

overit said:


> Tell me you have never thought about building your own sub?




Does it sumbmerge ROFLMAO. What a complete w@nker. What's he going to do with it, sink goldfish.


----------



## jono1887 (5 September 2009)

Solly said:


> *Man kidnapped, force-fed beer*
> 
> A possible case of mistaken identity got a man kidnapped, force-fed beer and dumped on the side of the road, police said.
> 
> ...




im sure ive heard this story before....


----------



## overit (5 September 2009)

I think this guy may have proved his point. 



> *Man eats own faeces in court*
> 
> Sep 05, 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## jbocker (5 September 2009)

overit said:


> I think this guy may have proved his point.




the trial continues???
Bet the attorney brings sandwiches.


----------



## Solly (7 September 2009)

*Nun faces DWI charge after crash*

More here;


http://www.upi.com/Top_News/2009/09/06/Nun-faces-DWI-charge-after-crash/UPI-69021252213439/


----------



## Solly (7 September 2009)

*Christian Couples Staying Faithful Online*

What's his is hers: Christian couples share one e-mail account to prevent infidelity.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=8499749

_(In other news, gg to share his Twitter password with Mae, standby for some very revealing tweets)_


----------



## Solly (8 September 2009)

*Eagle Rock, Alcohol, it's never a good mix.*

Brisbane Lord Mayor tells Councillor "to pull up his socks, among other things."

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,27574,26040340-3102,00.html


----------



## Solly (8 September 2009)

*One of our finest, Brendan Fevola*

BAD boy Brendan Fevola has been caught again making obscene gestures with a giant sex toy on an alleged Carlton pub crawl.

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,26041633-19742,00.html


----------



## overit (8 September 2009)

I guess size really does matter.



> Short workers 'chosen to stand near Sarkozy'
> 
> France's opposition Socialists have mocked President Nicolas Sarkozy over reports his office asked factory managers to choose short employees to stand behind the diminutive leader during a speech.
> 
> The Elysee Palace firmly denied the claim from a union leader, as did the management of the Faurecia car parts plant, but a petite worker told Belgian television that she had been picked so as not to overshadow the president.


----------



## Solly (9 September 2009)

*Which ASFer is this ?*

This no way to celebrate your birthday son..

The Smoking Gun is there;

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2009/0908091hixons1.html


----------



## moXJO (9 September 2009)

Just realized its 9-9-09 today.


----------



## Solly (11 September 2009)

*Corolla 1 : Hummer 0*

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,26057469-5013016,00.html


----------



## jono1887 (11 September 2009)

Solly said:


> *Corolla 1 : Hummer 0*
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,26057469-5013016,00.html




Person in Hummer 1erson in Corolla -1 (and in hospital)

The car may have died, but the people inside were safe :


----------



## Sunder (11 September 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Person in Hummer 1erson in Corolla -1 (and in hospital)
> 
> The car may have died, but the people inside were safe :




Had the accident happened a little faster, it could easily have been deaths in the Hummer with minor injuries in the Corolla though. The Corolla is designed to crumple to protect both drivers. The hummer is just massive, and is more like an unstoppable force - all fine until unstoppable force meets immovable object (or ground) 

Had the hummer hit faster and flipped instead of just overturned, fatalities were more likely on the hummer side.


----------



## Solly (12 September 2009)

People who bought "baseball bats" also bought .......      Yikees !!!







I think gg, may have come across a few of the customers out Stuart Creek way...


----------



## overit (16 September 2009)

Mysterious space glow was astronaut urine

*A large, mysterious glow which streaked through the night sky last Wednesday was not a comet or a shooting star but … astronaut urine.*

US stargazers saw the human waste after it was dumped by crew onboard the space shuttle Discovery ahead of their descent into earth on Thursday, space.com reports.

The light show was visible because of the 68kg of water dumped with the waste, NASA spokeswoman Kylie Clem was quoted as saying.

"It would have been a large quantity because we don't do water dumps while docked to the station now," she said.

"That is a fairly new restriction over the last couple of flights in order to prevent potential contamination of the Kibo module."

The Kibo module is a Japanese-built research platform that forms part of the ISS and allows experiments to be undertaken in the space environment.

If contaminated with waste, the experiments could be ruined.

Discovery had just undocked from the International Space Station and had not been able to unload the waste during its 10-day visit.

Ms Clem said space water dumps were usually able to be seen from earth.

The waste water normally freezes into ice which melts when the sun hits it, she said.

It then gets turned into water vapour and floats back into space.


----------



## Solly (16 September 2009)

*Bananas-for-sex cult leader on the run*

Papua New Guinea police are hunting the leader of a sex cult that promised villagers a bumper banana harvest if they engaged in public sex.

The alert was raised after a villager from Yamina in Morobe province walked 12 hours to the nearest town to report the cult's activities.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/09/15/2686845.htm


----------



## Solly (16 September 2009)

*Craigslist Hooker Sweep Nets 28 Women*

Two of the alleged hookers who arrived for appointments with undercover officers were pregnant, and a third arrived with fur-lined handcuffs. 

The Smoking Gun is there:

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2009/0915091hotdate1.html

Mr Burns, nun and comments ?


----------



## Glen48 (16 September 2009)

Subj: THIS WEEK&apos;S AUSTRALIAN SHOOTER MAGAZINE !!



An interesting letter in the Australian Shooter magazine this week:

"If you consider that there has been an average of 160,000 troops in the Iraq theater of operations during the past 22 months, and a total of 2112 deaths, that gives a firearm death rate of 60 per 100,000 soldiers. 

The firearm death rate in Washington , DC is 80.6 per 100,000 for the same period. That means you are about 25 percent more likely to be shot and killed in the US capital, which has some of the strictest gun control laws in the US , than you are in Iraq . 


Conclusion: "The US should pull out of Washington!"


----------



## Solly (17 September 2009)

*When asked if he had anything to drink, he said yes. He had no explanation for his nudity.*

Deputy Christine Post noted in her report that Krauss was standing next to his silver 2006 Kawasaki motorcycle and was not wearing any clothing. Not even a helmet.

The unemployed man told the deputy he did not remember where he was coming from, and said the last thing he remembered was going to Hooters, according to the report. Hooters is off SR 200 near the interstate.

_At first I thought this could have been a well known ASFer on holidays stateside_ 

http://www.ocala.com/article/20090915/ARTICLES/909159978?Title=Deputies-catch-man-naked-on-motorcycle


----------



## xyzedarteerf (17 September 2009)

Go Ahead Eat my Words! _for breakfast_

Finally you can with this toaster.


----------



## overit (18 September 2009)

WTF! 




> Mystery Beast Terrified Kids
> 
> TERRIFIED locals in a South American town are running scared after a strange creature they describe as "Gollum" crawled out of a lake and charged schoolkids.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr J (18 September 2009)

It was just saying g'day and they killed it .


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 September 2009)

There are probably thousands of B.S. stories on the internet.


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 September 2009)

Taking the boys for a spin in the ute.


----------



## Solly (18 September 2009)

*Man In Stolen Miniskirt Wanted To Impress Wife*

A Minnesota man was ticketed for walking out of a store wearing a stolen miniskirt and bikini to impress his wife.

_Hey Jono here's one way to hold on to babe_

http://wcco.com/watercooler/stolen.miniskirt.theft.2.1189742.html


----------



## Solly (18 September 2009)

*ASF Members lunch turns ugly*

A man caught urinating in a downtown alley caused a commotion yesterday when he jumped from the roof of the Red Door Restaurant, plunging through the eatery's front awning.

http://www2.timesdispatch.com/rtd/news/local/crime/article/CHAS17_20090916-222607/293455/


----------



## Solly (18 September 2009)

*Beer, pizza, music, and true Portland spirit, all on one bike*

_The only thing missing is a spot for 21Meg NextG equipped Netbook_

http://bikeportland.org/2009/09/15/introducing-the-hopworksfiets-beer-pizza-music-and-true-portland-spirit-all-on-one-bike/


----------



## Solly (18 September 2009)

*Man drives 'borrowed' 3 Wheel Scooter on to Freeway On Ramp*

12 pack of beer involved.

_Anybody we know?_

http://www.jsonline.com/news/milwaukee/59370337.html


----------



## Solly (18 September 2009)

*A pr0n star has pleaded guilty to taking wrong entrance*

_No, not *that* entrance...._

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/nation/6621546.html


----------



## Solly (19 September 2009)

*A DRUNK footballer's loudly simulated sex with a parking meter has been recounted in Cairns Magistrates' Court.*

Ahh....Cairns, the Florida Keys of the north...


http://www.cairns.com.au/article/2009/09/18/64575_local-news.html


----------



## Solly (19 September 2009)

*Meet Nax, The Male Sex Doll*

Nax going bald on top with a long flowing ponytail a la Michael Bolton circa the ‘90s, he also sports a pubic bush that would make a forest jealous.

_I'm sure he posts here..._

http://datedaily.com/news/sex-bites/meet-nax-male-sex-doll/


----------



## Solly (19 September 2009)

* “He was out there milking cows and this one fell on him.”*

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2009/sep/18/cow-falls-man-injures-him-he-was-milking-near-st-l/


----------



## Solly (23 September 2009)

*Some Looney with a handgun.....Authorities said alcohol was a factor. *

An Imperial man is dead after accidentally shooting himself in the head while teaching his girlfriend firearm safety.

http://www.kmov.com/topstories/stories/kmov-stlouis-news-090921-firearm-safety.1a1a31153.html


----------



## Julia (18 November 2011)

Sign on the side of a ute I saw today:

"Mobile Gardener:  All types of gardening.  Ph. etc."

Mobile gardener???  What is the alternative?  That you'd pack up your garden and take it to the gardener?


----------



## Solly (29 December 2011)

Another quality article about life on the Gold Coast =>  

'Bumcrack bandit' woman suspect in two latest shootings on Gold Coast 

http://shar.es/WsdGU


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 July 2013)

An old thread but strange things do happen. 

Man killed whilst sleeping (in bed) by a cow falling through the roof. It's one of the more unusual causes of death I'd think.

http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/wor...in-bed-in-brazil/story-fnhrvhol-1226679062269 

Thankfully, cows falling through the roof seems to be an uncommon problem here in Australia.


----------



## Logique (15 July 2013)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ar...es-blames-aliens/story-e6frev00-1225897807998

*Man hit by six meteorites blames aliens* - 2010

A MAN who claims he is being targeted by extraterrestrials after a series of meteorite strikes on his house has now been hit by a sixth space rock in the space of a few years..


----------



## Knobby22 (15 July 2013)

Julia said:


> Sign on the side of a ute I saw today:
> 
> "Mobile Gardener:  All types of gardening.  Ph. etc."
> 
> Mobile gardener???  What is the alternative?  That you'd pack up your garden and take it to the gardener?




Just noticed that. LOL


----------



## cynic (15 July 2013)

Smurf1976 said:


> Thankfully, cows falling through the roof seems to be an uncommon problem here in Australia.



Quite right. 

Australian standards of manufacture ensure that our roofs can be trusted to withstand the impact of even the heaviest of altitude challenged airborne bovines.


----------



## dutchie (15 July 2013)

*Re: The Weird, Strange, Crazy News &amp; Stuff Thread!*

You can always beat yourself!

http://www.news.com.au

/
	

		
			
		

		
	




- - - Updated - - -

Ouch!

Man's penis bitten by a snake as he went to the toilet to relieve himself

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/weird-true-f...lf/story-e6frflri-1226679390080#ixzz2Z74W7poB


----------



## basilio (18 July 2013)

*81 Year old Australian wins the Peking to Paris Rally in a P76 Leyland*

Now does that tick all the boxes for Weird, Strange and out there news stories.

And its totally true.

http://news.drive.com.au/drive/motor-news/australians-win-peking-to-paris-rally-20130702-2p8ww.html
http://www2.endurorally.com/pp2013/results.php


----------



## Calliope (7 May 2014)

The Dirtiest Man Alive.



> Somewhere deep within the dusty outskirts of Farashband, Iran lives a unique creature who could easily be considered the dirtiest human alive.
> 
> Meet Amoo Hadij, a peculiar 80-year-old man who has not bathed himself once in more than 60 years. Amoo Hadij lives in a small abandoned brick hut in the village of Dezhgah, completely alone, surrounded by garbage, dirt, and animal feces. A bit of a loner, Amoo likes to keep to himself, and rarely has the opportunity to interact with other people. This is probably due to the fact that he smells to high heaven and has the outward appearance of a troll.







http://viralious.com/2013/12/29/9-people-you-wont-believe-actually-exist/3/


----------



## greggles (13 November 2018)

I almost put this in the Nanny State thread but it's not the government doing it. It's private enterprise.

The onion will now go under the snag instead of on top of the snag at the Bunnings sausage sizzles in case some accidentally falls out and creates a "slipping hazard". Yes, it's true.  

https://www.news.com.au/finance/bus...y/news-story/f7352271caf24245bd5c5b8be51abbbe


----------



## basilio (19 December 2018)

Crazy ? Maybe.  Depends on your POV I suppose..

*WA man has his property seized because he refuses to pay $300,000 owing in rates*
ABC Mid West and Wheatbelt
By Laura Meachim and Cecile O'Connor
Updated 23 minutes ago





* Photo:* Wayne Glew was joined by supporters who travelled from across Australia to see him face court in Geraldton. (ABC Midwest and Wheatbelt: Laura Meachim) 
*Related Story:* Man living illegally in caravan on own land says he won't leave unless he's dead
*Related Story:* Man fined $50 a day for living on his own property
A long-running dispute in Western Australia has ended with a 'sovereign citizen' having his property seized and sold from under him.

Wayne Kenneth Glew, from Geraldton, owed his council $300,000 in rates, which he refused to pay because he believed local governments were unconstitutional.

Mr Glew is one of an informal movement of 'freemen' or 'sovereign citizens', who believed Australian legislative laws only applied if you consented to them.

City of Greater Geraldton mayor Shane Van Styn said Mr Glew's actions were an injustice to those doing the right thing by paying their yearly rates. 
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-12...e-glew-land-for-non-payment-of-rates/10619944


----------



## BlindSquirrel (19 December 2018)

old angry man doesn't wanna pay rates for roads, sanitation, police, fire brigade and so on.

"People tend to just want to take the benefits and not want to pay or contribute."


----------



## basilio (19 December 2018)

BlindSquirrel said:


> old angry man doesn't wanna pay rates for roads, sanitation, police, fire brigade and so on.
> 
> "People tend to just want to take the benefits and not want to pay or contribute."




Not quite as simple as that Blind Squirrel.  There are whole organisations around that swear the government isn't legal and that the Magna Carta is the root of all law. That is why there was a group of people from around Oz who were supporting this guy.

In my mind crackers stuff but these days when clowns like  Malcolm Roberts and One Nation are elected and represent people the crackers are exploding.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sovereign_citizen_movement
http://youveenteredlawland.com/freeman-on-the-land-australia/


----------



## Knobby22 (19 December 2018)

Blind amphibian that buries its head in the sand named after US President Donald Trump
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-12...ead-in-sand-named-after-donald-trump/10635134


----------



## Humid (19 December 2018)

basilio said:


> Crazy ? Maybe.  Depends on your POV I suppose..
> 
> *WA man has his property seized because he refuses to pay $300,000 owing in rates*
> ABC Mid West and Wheatbelt
> ...




When you see the cream of politicians federally I shudder to think was goes on in local governments


----------



## basilio (24 December 2018)

Crazy stuff ?  I remembered this outrageous story from a couple of years ago.  Thought it was posting for those who thought they were doing it tough..

_Came across the life of Peter Freuchen. The word adventurer just starts to describe his life. One of the most outrageous adventures he endured was digging his way out of a ice bound avalanche by using a chisel he created from his own ****. When he finally escaped his ice tomb he crawled through the ice/snow for three hours to a hut. Inside the hut he realised his toes had frozen (duh...!) and become gangrenous. Undaunted he amputated them with pliers and a hammer and naturally no anesthetic.

Naturally there is more to read and in fact his biography is on line.

http://badassoftheweek.com/index.cgi?id=977797832498





Freuchen with his third wife.
His coat is made from the fur of a polar bear that he killed himself.

_


----------



## basilio (27 December 2018)

*French adventurer Jean-Jacques Savin, 71, sets off on voyage across the Atlantic in a barrel*
A French adventurer has set sail for the Caribbean in a barrel-shaped orange capsule, hoping to complete the three-month voyage from the Canary Islands with the aid of ocean currents alone. He has decided that trying to change peoples minds on  ASF forums is a futile exercise and that this voyage will clear his mind and bring a new perspective on life.

Key points: 

Jean-Jacques Savin's journey will help oceanographers study the Atlantic 

The capsule boasts a porthole that will allow the 71-year-old to watch passing fish

The Frenchman's supplies include wine and foie gras 

Former military paratrooper Jean-Jacques Savin, 71, reinforced his orange resin-coated plywood capsule before setting off and furnished it with a bunk, kitchen and storage space.
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-12...-on-voyage-across-atlantic-in-barrel/10670476


----------



## basilio (31 December 2018)

Looking for  some talking points in 209?  These mind blowers from '18 might do the trick.
*83 Things That Blew Our Minds in 2018*
The most extreme, most sobering, and zaniest facts that _The Atlantic_’s science, technology, and health reporters learned this year
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/12/83-things-blew-our-minds-2018/579046/


----------



## basilio (31 December 2018)

Not so much crazy but scary and interesting.

Even more amazing ? It came from the Murdoch Press!!!!
https://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/s...l/news-story/2899fe1ad79088851af0b6955ff018b2


----------



## Ann (31 December 2018)

basilio said:


> He has decided that trying to change peoples minds on ASF forums is a futile exercise and that this voyage will clear his mind and bring a new perspective on life.



Aww poor Bas, you are doing great at keeping true believers, believing. That has to be seen as a good job for you. John Cook said somewhere in is CC/GW propaganda...ooops sorry Skeptical Science site, don't bother to argue with the very few who you know will not change their minds. Just label them deniers and link them to conspiracy theorists who don't believe man landed on the moon. Move on he suggests.

Now I am sure you have your phone app from the SkepticalScience site for all your instant GW/CC answers ready at your fingertips.
Handy at a dinner party no doubt, that is if you are still invited to dinner parties! 
But I thought I would just help you out with one of their you-beaut handy at-the-ready responses which might help you out.

_*In a recent Reddit conversation the question was put out: "Former climate deniers, what changed your mind?" Karin Kirk*, at Yale Climate Connections, analyzed the responses and found that "science" was the number one reason people gave for changing their minds (47%). The second most popular reason people gave was "stewardship" of the Earth (29%), and the third was the changing weather (21%). The fourth reason (17%) is related to the first: the credibility of science deniers' arguments. Kirk noted, "An interesting sentiment among the commenters was that climate science deniers’ attempts to discredit climate science often had the opposite effect." The poor quality of scientific arguments used by science deniers, as Jerry Taylor discovered, leads many to look more closely at valid scientific arguments, which further leads them to see how solid the science behind AGW really is. (For more on the poor quality of "skeptic" research see Lewandowsky et al. 2016 and Benestad et al. 2015.)      https://skepticalscience.com/How-to-Change-Your-Mind.html
*_
Hope that helps a little Bas. Mind you they still have feckin dodgy percentage figures. All their percentage responses add up to 114%. But maybe the 14% difference was for the % of bullsh!t value.


----------



## Ann (31 December 2018)

basilio said:


> Not so much crazy but scary and interesting.
> 
> Even more amazing ? It came from the Murdoch Press!!!!
> https://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/s...l/news-story/2899fe1ad79088851af0b6955ff018b2



Ahhh, just softening us up for Global Cooling, all to do with increased levels of CO2 didn't you know? Quick we need to up the air tax and stop the plagues and fogs and brigands in the street!


----------



## basilio (31 December 2018)

Well good to see you have recovered from your concussion Ann. 
As for the rest of your post ?  Ah well ...


----------



## basilio (31 December 2018)

Ann said:


> Ahhh, just softening us up for Global Cooling, all to do with increased levels of CO2 didn't you know? Quick we need to up the air tax and stop the plagues and fogs and brigands in the street!




Your really feisty today Ann. Clearly into your oats again.  Just be careful you don't pick up some mind altering bugs.


----------



## Ann (31 December 2018)

basilio said:


> Your really feisty today Ann. Clearly into your oats again.  Just be careful you don't pick up some mind altering bugs.



It isn't the _mind-altering_ bugs that are concerning me Bas, I got a belly full of Chinese food bugs a couple of nights ago and can't even take LittleDog for a walk. Still I have just been hanging out playing spot the difference with some old photos from way back, been keeping me laughing with each find. I like spot the difference stuff. Almost as much fun as spot the bullsh!t.


----------



## cynic (30 March 2019)

A news item that may hold interest for some members of the ASF community.
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/health/news/10649956/The-victims-of-the-latest-NHS-scandal.html


----------

